# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Anabolen werken niet verslavend!

## Bodymaster

In tegenstelling tot waar deze groep aan wordt toebedeeld op dit forum, zijn anabolen niet verslavend.

Er is niemand op deze planeet die 'afhankelijk' geworden is van deze middelen.

De zogenaamde verslaving zit hem meer in het feit dat je altijd graag je extra gewonnen spiermassa volledig wilt behouden,dus zijn er mensen die soms langdurig gebruiken om de massa vast te houden of te vergroten.

Na een kuur verlies je altijd een deel van je gewonnen spiermassa, toch hou je er altijd kg's aan over als je het goed doet.

----------


## Atleet

+1 helemaal gelijk. Lichaamelijk is het niet verlavend maar wel geesterlijk zoals jij het ook uitlegt

----------


## Luuss0404

Aan bodymaster en atleet:

"Verslaving is een toestand waarin een persoon fysiek en/of mentaal van een gewoonte of stof afhankelijk is, zodanig dat hij/zij deze gewoonte of stof niet, of heel moeilijk los kan laten. Het gedrag van de persoon is voornamelijk gericht op het verkrijgen en innemen van het middel, of het handelen naar de gewoonte, ten koste van de meeste andere activiteiten. Als het lichaam deze stof of gewoonte dan moet loslaten kunnen er ernstige ontwenningsverschijnselen optreden bij deze persoon."

In deze omschrijving zijn anabolen dus verslavend voor bepaalde mensen, net als vele andere middelen...

----------


## Renko

Geestelijke verslaving is lijkt mij sterk persoons afhankelijk?

----------

